# KT P-3AT Belt Clip



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweeeeet...

Took about 3 minutes to install, including a sticking pin... Looks nice, does not effect grip at all, as it lays right along the trigger finger.

Concealment: WOW. The only piece of gun above your waist band is the tip of the frame where the clip mounts. It is NOT fast to draw, but it is ultra-deep concealment wise. I'd feel fine wearing this with a tucked dark shirt just slightly bloused. Untucked t-shirts are perfect. Comfort at 4-o'clock is almost forgetable-comfortable!!! You WILL forget it's there. No poking, no printing... just a black clip over or under your black belt. Looks like you have a clipped knife on.

You can wear it clipped in the top of a cargo pocket, flap concealing the clip. You can clip it inside a pair of shorts with a drawstring and jog. You could probably clip it inside a suit coat pocket... It's that light.

And... the backup mag is the size of a Bic lighter...

Not a lot of fire-power. Not a lot of speed. But the first rule... HAVE a gun.

Belt Clip: $11
Pinky Hook mag-floor-plate: $7 (not shipped, they sent two spare mags by mistake)
Spare mag: $21

Great combo...

JW


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I put the clip on mine but hardly ever use it. Most of the time I carry in a Don Hume pocket holster. You will forget you got it with you. Feels about like a wallet in what ever pocket you put it in. :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Good write up. I was actually thinking of picking one up this weekend for my P3AT.


----------



## Tscott (Apr 6, 2007)

I will caution you on one thing. I have the same set up on my P11 and simply love it. I don't even own a holster. I have found that sliding the clip on and off your belt will scratch most belts. My solution is to slip it over the pants waist band and behind the belt. This makes it even harder to see and does not affect carry at all. Your P3AT is much lighter than my 
P11 so you should be able to do this easier than I can.

Tom


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I use the same configuration with running shorts, when I run outside, anyway. In regular clothes I use a pocket holster. The clip does not interfere with the pocket holster.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Not suprising to most

+1 Mike (except for the running thing)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As I have said before, somewhere around here, the only drawback I can see to a Kel-Tec clip or a Clipdraw is the "reholstering" difficulty.
Putting a "clipped" pistol away takes extra care and attention, which may or may not become an issue, depending upon circumstances.
I don't think that it can be done without looking, and doing it safely requires extra practice.
That said, my wife thinks that the Clipdraw (much like the Kel-Tec clip) is a very good thing, and she recommends it highly.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As I have said before, somewhere around here, the only drawback I can see to a Kel-Tec clip or a Clipdraw is the "reholstering" difficulty.
> Putting a "clipped" pistol away takes extra care and attention, which may or may not become an issue, depending upon circumstances.
> I don't think that it can be done without looking, and doing it safely requires extra practice.


It's pretty easy with elastic-waist running shorts. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Since I don't practice speed-re-holstering... taking extra care to stuff any loaded gun in my pants is not an issue!

I now have the beltclip on the Kel-Tec, and the ClipDraw on my XD9SC.

Both are fantastic. The last two days, I've carried the Kel-Tec IWB with a tucked in shirt. Clipping to the waist band, with the clip UNDER the belt, works best. The gun all but disappears, and with the shirt tucked loosely, it completely disappears. The belt-less carry is no issue, since the KT is so light anyway. I carry right at 12 o'clock, wth the clip right next to my belt buckle. The gun is soooo small, seated wear is just fine. Adjustments look just like you're fixing your belt buckle.

To draw, I just find the front of the triggerguard my fingers, and give it a little push up. The waist band tension holds it until I slide my hand up hook my thumb behind the frame, and draw. It takes one hand, and maybe a 1/2 second slower than a holster draw. Like everything else... practice, practice, practice, with an unloaded pistol...

The back-up mag is the size of a pack of gum or a lighter... shorter and thinner than my Razor phone, and 1/3 as wide. Left front pocket carry is perfect.

Buy the whole combo. When nothing else works, you could carry this in a speedo...

Jeff


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Not Enough Room In My Speedo. I Wear Them Two Sizes To Small For Dramatic Effect...

Dont Ask About The Thong.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Since I don't practice speed-re-holstering... taking extra care to stuff any loaded gun in my pants is not an issue!...


Jeff;
Time and speed are not the issues here. Attention is.
There will come a time when, for one of many possible reasons, you will need to "reholster" your clip-equipped pistol while still paying close and careful attention to your surroundings.
At that time, the fact that you have to carefully "look the pistol into its 'holster'" will be a decided liability.
If you give a few minutes thought to this concept, you'll see what I'm trying to get you to understand.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I understand what *Steve* is saying, but I think that deep concealment sometimes overrides quick one-handed holstering capability. The clip also offers the ability to attach to something like running shorts, where using a conventional holster is impossible.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I understand what *Steve* is saying, but I think that deep concealment sometimes overrides quick one-handed holstering capability. The clip also offers the ability to attach to something like running shorts, where using a conventional holster is impossible.


As previously stated, my wife Jean agrees with you completely, Mike.
For several reasons, Jean can't wear a holster-and-belt combination. As you already know, we're exploring (and reviewing) clip-on holsters that can be used without a belt. One of the best we've found so far, she says, is the Clipdraw (which is essentially the same as the Kel-Tec clip).


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Since your post... I've gotten pretty damn good at "reholstering" without looking. I bent the clip out just the oh-so-smallest bit... Slips right back in, by feel.

But like Mike said... The purpose is ultra-deep concealment, not speed or simplicity. For it's purpose, it's exceptional. And it still works fine with my Uncle Mikes pocket holster.

Thanks for the heads up though....

We all practice shooting... Not many practice drawing, and reholstering...

That's what half-time during Men's Olympic Basketball is for...

JW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> ...Not many practice drawing, and reholstering...That's what half-time during Men's Olympic Basketball is for...


...and intermissions at the theater and concerts, too.
:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I picked my clip up today and think it's going to work out very well; especially when I'm out for a run, doing yard work, or just bumming around the house in athletic shorts and a tee shirt. The run and yard work tests will be tomorrow, it's passing the bumming around test with flying colors right now. :smt033


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Id worry that the clip would come off and my gun would go tumbling dwn my pants leg. Its only taped on....right? HG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

hemmigremmie said:


> Id worry that the clip would come off and my gun would go tumbling dwn my pants leg. Its only taped on....right? HG


Not on the P3AT. You replace the current rear frame pin with a longer one (included with the clip), so it's held in place by that. It's pretty secure.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What *Todd* said. I've done six-mile runs with my clipped-on P3AT with no issues.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Tscott said:


> I will caution you on one thing. I have the same set up on my P11 and simply love it. I don't even own a holster. I have found that sliding the clip on and off your belt will scratch most belts. My solution is to slip it over the pants waist band and behind the belt. This makes it even harder to see and does not affect carry at all. Your P3AT is much lighter than my
> P11 so you should be able to do this easier than I can.
> 
> Tom


Also, get used to shooting with it. If the little gun jumps a bit in your hand, the clip can dig into your skin and cut you.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Gimmie a websire for these belt clips. Tnx, HG


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I personally wear a clip carry only around my property and immediate area. I have had the clip ride up and almost out of my pants at the store. I'm sure there are technques to make it more secure, but I prefer my 640 "slick" in a good holster when out in public. The clip is indispensible though when just hanging around close to home. I just clip it on my pants or into my back pocket and it is easy to take the gun off and put back on when changing modes of activity. The only gun I have the ClipCarry on is my S&W 60 and it is my dedicated "knock about" gun at home and never sees a holster. 

I don't think it is the complete answer to replacing a holster but it does have its place when putting on a holster just isn't appealing or sometimes even possible (Sweat gear, beltless slacks, etc.)


----------



## jonstar (Feb 16, 2009)

JeffWard said:


> Belt Clip: $11
> Pinky Hook mag-floor-plate: $7 (not shipped, they sent two spare mags by mistake)
> Spare mag: $21
> 
> ...


I picked up the same combo at a gun show this past weekend... however i was given the wrong side clip.. (i needed a right side, they gave me a left side).. looking forward to receiving my replacement.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> Gimmie a websire for these belt clips. Tnx, HG


You get the Kel-Tec clip directly from Kel-Tec, at: http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/
The Clipdraw (which works on Kel-Tec pistols) is found at: http://www.clipdraw.com/

The Kel-Tec clip attaches mechanically, with one or two special machine-screw-ended pins (depending upon which pistol you have).
The "Universal" Clipdraw attaches with a very reliable adhesive. It doesn't let go until you do a specific thing to it to make it let go.

In my way of thinking, the Clipdraw version may be a better choice, since you can mount it anywhere on the gun. The Kel-Tec clip goes only where they want you to put it, and, on the P3AT, that location is not the best place for a clip.


----------



## jonstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> In my way of thinking, the Clipdraw version may be a better choice, since you can mount it anywhere on the gun. The Kel-Tec clip goes only where they want you to put it, and, on the P3AT, that location is not the best place for a clip.


There are a couple of clips available that I have found...

there is the model that attaches with 2 screws and the model that attaches with one screw... i prefer the 2 screw version as it keeps enough of the gun above my waistline for easy access to draw.

1 screw attaches at the very rear of the slide:









2 screw attaches at the side of the weapon midway down:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That two-screw Kel-Tec clip attaches only to the P-11, 9mm pistol. I've never used one, but it looks as if it fits in a very good place, holding the pistol up high enough to allow grabbing it properly.
The one-screw clip is meant for the P3AT. I've used that, and for my taste it attaches in the wrong place. It puts the pistol much too deeply behind the waistband to which it's hooked.
Oh, and by the way, it attaches to the plastic frame, not to the slide.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Day 187 (estimated) carrying with Clip-Draw or KelTec belt clip.... daily

Haven't shot myself yet....

Jeff


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought the clip for my P3AT also. I didn't like it. There is nothing protecting the trigger on when carrying this way. Since the P3AT has a fairly light trigger, for a Keltec any way, that bothered me. Especially since the gun is so small and so light that you have a tendency to forget your wearing it. Being the klutz that I am on occasion I worried that I might by some freak of accidental coincidence snag the trigger on a bush, or sharp corner and AD myself. I realize the odds of something like that happening are slim, but I carry this gun everyday. For my own peace of mind I carry in a pocket holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BigSkiff said:


> I bought the clip for my P3AT also. I didn't like it. There is nothing protecting the trigger on when carrying this way. Since the P3AT has a fairly light trigger, for a Keltec any way, that bothered me. Especially since the gun is so small and so light that you have a tendency to forget your wearing it. Being the klutz that I am on occasion I worried that I might by some freak of accidental coincidence snag the trigger on a bush, or sharp corner and AD myself. I realize the odds of something like that happening are slim, but I carry this gun everyday. For my own peace of mind I carry in a pocket holster.


No, no, no...you wear the pistol _inside_ your pants, not outside.
If you're using the clip properly, your pants' waistband is the trigger-covering holster. My wife and I tried repeatedly to actuate a clipped-on pistol's trigger, by snagging it on many different projections of many different sizes and shapes, and had absolutely no "success."
Unless you do something extremely negligent and foolish, a properly clipped _double-action_ (or long-trigger-pull) pistol is safe to carry. (The same is _not_ true of single-action semi-autos, however.)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BigSkiff said:


> I bought the clip for my P3AT also. I didn't like it. There is nothing protecting the trigger on when carrying this way. Since the P3AT has a fairly light trigger, for a Keltec any way, that bothered me. Especially since the gun is so small and so light that you have a tendency to forget your wearing it. Being the klutz that I am on occasion I worried that I might by some freak of accidental coincidence snag the trigger on a bush, or sharp corner and AD myself. I realize the odds of something like that happening are slim, but I carry this gun everyday. For my own peace of mind I carry in a pocket holster.


Do you still have the clip? :watching:


----------



## Masteryoung (Sep 27, 2009)

I purchesed the kel-tech clkip when i purchased my p3at. The mistake i made was it was the clip that goes on the right hand side of the gun. So i would have to cross my body draw the weapon. I thought it was the only one they had. Already opened the pack and installed it. Dont feel like paying another $20 for the right side one. I will just clip it in my right pants pocket.


----------



## Tackman2 (Sep 11, 2009)

I use the clip for my jacket inside breast pockets during spring and autumn. The smaller calibers go into the safe for cold weather.


----------

